# Newbie



## Saffysmummy (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I'm a newbie! I've never posted on a forum before so I hope I'm doing it right!! This looked like a good place to be!!
My oldest daughter was diagonised last month type 1, she is 7.
We seem to be coping okish most of the time, few highs and lows, esp lows the last 48 hours. 
She is coping much better than me, she just takes it in her stride and gets on with it, she even starting injecting her own insulin last weekend. I'm so very proud of her. The way children adapt is really amazing!
Thanks for listening, hope you can answer some of my many questions!! xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Saffysmummy, welcome to the forum  How marvellous that your daughter has taken to it so quickly! We have lots of wonderful, supportive parents here, plus mums to be and people who have grown up with diabetes, so there's bound to be someone who can help you out with any questions you may have - no question is considered silly!

If you can, get hold of a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas. It will explain everything you need to know about living with Type 1. Well, maybe not _everything_, but for those things it doesn't, you have us!


----------



## Steff (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Saffy and welcome to this great forum.


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 22, 2010)

A warm welcome from me too.

I hope you get all the answers you need.

Andy


----------



## am64 (Jul 22, 2010)

welcome ..there are a number of parents on this forum who im sure will  be around to help you out xx


----------



## shirl (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Good luck to you and your daughter, shirl x


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi 

Welcome to the forum. It sound's like you've got a very brave little girl, I would be very proud of her too if she were mine  x


----------



## Saffysmummy (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!

I've been busy reading lots of threads and getting lots of answers, its been very useful

Sue xx


----------



## sue63 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi....I am a mum too...only a little bit in front of you and I know exactly how you feel...kids cope a lot better than us mums at times  

My son is older (20) diagnosed completely out of the blue in the middle of uni exams.  The shock was immense and I think we are still in the early stages of coping, not coping, ok, not ok....if you know what I mean!

This forum has been wonderful answering my questions and reassuring me. There is so much to learn and I think I tried to learn a bit too much in the very early days and overwhelmed myself.   I try to go a bit slower now and am learning you have to just take a day at a time. 

I felt in a very strange diabetes bubble for a month...even trips to the supermarket were so stressful but 9 weeks on I am getting there and life is a little bit more normal again. 

Just to add my son is coping so well....living totally normally,looking for jobs in politics (!) and carrying on his mad, hectic,student life!!! Kids are wonderful and they do adapt. 

Take care of yourself , it's a shock and adjustment but it does get better

Sue x


----------



## Saffysmummy (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you, We went to clinic yesterday and the doctor is really pleased with Saffron!

 They wont do a hb1ca ( or whatever its called!) til October. They have put her insulin right down as she seems to be in the honeymoon period, she thinks this is very funny and keeps shouting ' woohoo i'm married'!

They talked about moving to the multiple injection regime but I think she may be a little young? This would mean her injecting at school which seems like a big step to me so will probably leave that for a while.

They told us we need to take ownership of her diabetes now and can change her insulin dosage without consulting the nurse! But I can still ring them if I'm stuck. They've been so helpful I really couldn't fault the hospital.

Sue xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Sue, great to hear that everything went so well!  I am not a parent, but I know from reading many messages here that moving to the multiple injection regime would be preferable to keeping her on 2 injections a day. There is the added inconvenience of extra injections, including some at school, but it will mean she has a much more 'normal' life, being able to eat as and when she wishes, and also have a better choice of what she eats. 

Getting her used to it now will be much easier (although not easy of course!) than having to change in the future shold it become apparent that she needs to change. It should also improve her blood sugar levels overall. There are many children of her age and much younger who use this regime, so the child usually takes to it more quickly than the parent! Of course, the best solution would be a pump, but a period on MDI first would introduce you to carb counting and help you through the honeymoon period.


----------



## shiv (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Sue, great to hear you have good support from your team.

I really would advise getting in touch with the Children With Diabetes UK emailing list - they will help you out with your worries about injecting at school etc - there is help and support (and funding if you're lucky) to help you with this. Being on multiple daily injections gives a much better quality of life as she'll be able to eat what she wants, when she wants. I honestly wouldn't think she's too young - some kids are much younger and on multiple dailies or pumps!


----------



## richardq (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Sue,

Hope things are going OK, I was diagnosed about 12 weeks ago, and have changed to MDI which I find much more flexible than the premix I was on before, but then I'm 31 so don't have to inject on my own at school (or at least I'm old enough to do it on my own when I'm at school - I'm a teacher).  Can I also second Northeners reccomendation of the book - it really is excellent.

Best wishes,
R


----------



## PhilT (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Allytan (Jul 29, 2010)

*Hiya*



Saffysmummy said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie! I've never posted on a forum before so I hope I'm doing it right!! This looked like a good place to be!!
> My oldest daughter was diagonised last month type 1, she is 7.
> We seem to be coping okish most of the time, few highs and lows, esp lows the last 48 hours.
> She is coping much better than me, she just takes it in her stride and gets on with it, she even starting injecting her own insulin last weekend. I'm so very proud of her. The way children adapt is really amazing!
> Thanks for listening, hope you can answer some of my many questions!! xx



Hiya Saffysmummy!  I'm a newbie today and just posted my first question.  Just wanted to say hello, my little girl was diagnosed last year at the age of ten, and yes, you are quite right, they are more resilient than us!  She too is doing her own injections - they are so brave!  The problem I'm having is keeping the 'treats' out of reach, she's getting taller and taller as time goes on!  Might have to invest in a safe at this rate! It's a huge learning curve for all of us, I just thank goodness that we have the tools to help our children, my daugther used to say that she hated insulin - now we both love it...it's the diabetes we both hate!  But we cope.  Fingers crossed for a cure, or at least a non-invasive way of treating the condition.  Take care.xx


----------



## sue63 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi.....we are about to move on to MDI after about 10 weeks although Joel is older (20) so I don't have to do school visits etc

I know how you feel about moving regimes as it's funny how you get secure in a routine really early.  I am getting fed up now though as Joel has been going low quite a bit...we have been away for a few days  in the Lake District (nothing but rain!) and we have had to keep snacking and eating etc so MDI will hopefully give him the flexibility he needs. 

He is still honeymooning!  Needs tiny amounts of insulin at the moment...it is a steep learning curve but we will get there...I am only a few steps ahead! x


----------



## Saffysmummy (Aug 1, 2010)

Hiya,

I've spoken to saffron and she doesn't want to do more than 2 injections a day, I want her to be in control of her diabetes so I 'll leave multiple injections for now. I've planted the idea in her head so hopefully it might grow!!

I hope for a cure, I really think there'll be one in her lifetime. The amazing things they can do these days I'm sure they'll find a cure and if they don't, diabetes care seems to get better every year. I can only imagine how hard it used to be years ago....

Sue x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 1, 2010)

Saffysmummy said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I've spoken to saffron and she doesn't want to do more than 2 injections a day, I want her to be in control of her diabetes so I 'll leave multiple injections for now. I've planted the idea in her head so hopefully it might grow!!
> 
> ...



I'd say don't let her forget the idea - she will benefit so much from just another couple of tiny pinpricks a day  But I can understand that you want her to take ownership of her diabetes and feel that sense of responsibility. In time she will probably get used to the two injections and start to see how they might be restricting her from more freedom, for little additional inconvenience.


----------



## richardq (Aug 2, 2010)

As she gets older, she'll probably value the flexibility that MDI brings, in particular going out into town (or wherever) with friends. At the moment though, the twice daily pre-mixed would fit in well with regular meals which you get with a fixed school lunch time, and if it makes her happier then she's more likely to stay in control with it and look after herself.

Regards,

Richard


----------

